# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Dışişleri Bakanlığı kimin taşeronu?

## bozok

*DIşİşLERİ BAKANLIğI KİMİN TAşERONU?*



26.04.2010

Milli Gazete yazarı Abdullah üzkan, Ahmet Davutoğlu ile ilgili bir ayrıntıya dikkat çekti. üakan Davutoğlu’nun Sırbistan Dışişleri bakanı ile son 6 ayda tam 12 kez görüştüğünü hatırlatarak Davutoğlu’nun *"Vizyonumuz, Balkanlar'ın Avrupa'ya tamamen entegre olmasıdır”* açıklamasını eleştirdi. üzkan, Davutoğlu’nun dış politikasının ABD ve AB taşeronluğu olduğunu iddia etti.

*İ**şte üzkan’ın o açıklamaları:*

"Türkiye'nin dış politikada odak noktası seçtiği, üzerinde yoğunlaştığı bölgelerden biri de Balkanlar... Türkiye'nin bölge ile tarihi bir geçmişi olmasının yanısıra, hemen yanıbaşımızda bulunması da ister istemez bölgedeki gelişmeleri yakından izlememizi zorunlu kılıyor.

Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, göreve geldikten sonra Balkan ülkelerine çok sık gitti. Mesela sadece Sırbistan Dışişleri Bakanı Vuk Yeremiç ile son 6 ayda 12 kez görüştü.

Durum tesbiti yapacak olursak; Türkiye Balkan ülkelerindeki gelişmeleri çok yakından izliyor, hatta Dışişleri Bakanı bölgeyi her fırsatta ziyaret ederek 'ritmik diplomasi'nin gereğini yerine getiriyor. Ama *"Türkiye'nin nasıl bir Balkan politikası var?"* sorusu, tüm bu gelişmelere rağmen havada kalıyor, yeterli cevabı bulamıyor.

Türkiye "bölgesel güç" olma hedefine pararel olarak Balkanlarda etkinliğini artırmak, kamu diplomasisi araçlarını kullanarak kendisine yönelik sempati ve hayranlık oluşturmak, cazibesini yükseltmek mi istiyor?

Yoksa, küresel güçlerin Balkanlara yönelik uzun vadeli planlarında "kolaylaştırıcı rol" mü üstleniyor?

Ben bu iki sorunun cevabını bulmamızda, Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu'nun Sırbistan Dışişleri Bakanı Vuk Yeremiç ve İspanya Dışişleri Bakanı Miguel Angel Moratinos ile Belgrad'da yaptığı görüşmeden sonraki şu açıklamasının yardımcı olacağını değerlendiriyorum:* "Vizyonumuz, Balkanlar'ın Avrupa'ya tamamen entegre olmasıdır. Ve Belgrad'daki, üsküp'teki, Saraybosna'daki, İstanbul'daki, Edirne'deki tarihi yerlerimiz bir gün Avrupa Birliği'nin bayrağı altında bir kez daha birleşecektir. Türkiye olarak İspanya gibi Balkanlar'ın AB'ye giden yolunu destekliyoruz. Geleceğin emniyeti için buradaki ülkelerin NATO'ya üye olması çok büyük önem taşımaktadır..."*

Dışişleri Bakanı Davutoğlu'nun açıklamalarına bakıldığında açıkça anlaşılan şudur: Türkiye'nin Balkanlarda kendi çıkarlarını korumak, bölgesel etkinliğini artırmak, bölge ülkeleriyle ileriye yönelik siyasi ve ekonomik işbirliği geliştirmek gibi bir kaygısı yoktur.

Anlaşıldığı kadarıyla ülkemizin dış politikasını yönetenlerin, "Saraybosna ile İstanbul'u Avrupa Birliği'nin bayrağı altında birleştirmek" gibi bir kaygıları vardır.

Dahası, Balkanları NATO'ya bağlamak gibi bir rolü de üstlendiklerini kendileri açıklamaktadır.

Eğer *"komşularla sıfır sorun"*, *"çok boyutlu dış politika"* ve *"ritmik diplomasi"* söylemlerinin ülkemizi getirdiği stratejik vizyon bu ise, gerçekten üzücüdür.

Türkiye'nin vizyonu, Osmanlı mirası olan Balkanları, Avrupa Birliği'nin bayrağı altında toplamak, emperyalist emellerin odağı olan NATO'ya bağlamak olamaz!

Türkiye, Balkanlara liderlik yapacak, etrafında toparlayabilecek güçte ve stratejik değerde bir ülkedir. Siz böyle bir ülkeyi nasıl AB'nin ve NATO'nun taşeronu gibi kullanmaya kalkışırsınız?

Sayın Davutoğlu'ndan bu tutumundan vazgeçmesini, eğer sözleri maksadını aşmışsa - dolayısıyla niyeti bu değilse- kamuoyuna gerekli açıklamayı hemen yapmasını bekliyoruz."

*
Odatv.com*

----------

